
Trump to terminate birthright citizenship - adventured
https://www.axios.com/trump-birthright-citizenship-executive-order-0cf4285a-16c6-48f2-a933-bd71fd72ea82.html
======
sr_banksy
Is this an attempt to distract from something else? There's plenty right
now... Maybe how the tariffs are backfiring?
[http://www.aei.org/publication/trumps-tariffs-are-
backfiring...](http://www.aei.org/publication/trumps-tariffs-are-backfiring-
even-on-industries-that-were-supposed-to-benefit-from-protectionism/)

~~~
0xcafecafe
Seems like it. Between the tariff fiasco and the unfortunate events in the
last week, there is plenty going on which they would want us to not focus on.

------
krapp
A more accurate title (albeit editorialized) would be "Trump to attempt ending
birthright citizenship." The existing title assumes he has the authority to do
so by mere fiat, which is debatable.

    
    
        "It was always told to me that you needed a constitutional 
        amendment. Guess what? You don't," Trump said, declaring 
        he can do it by executive order.
    
        When told that's very much in dispute, Trump replied: 
        "You can definitely do it with an Act of Congress. 
        But now they're saying I can do it just with 
        an executive order."
    

Who are "they?" Lawyers and scholars seem to be telling him otherwise.

Someone on Fox News?

The most likely result of this is going to be an object lesson on the limits
of executive power.

~~~
jki275
It's been debated for years, it will go to SCOTUS most likely. Hard to say how
they'll rule, but there's no precedent.

~~~
0xcafecafe
The debate then wouldn't be about what to do about the issue but about what
are the limits of executive power.

~~~
jki275
Well, there are two debates.

The debate about executive power is a critical one to have, that's been really
brewing for probably about 14-16 years or so I would say just off the top of
my head, and isn't limited to this particular issue.

However, this particular debate has to be on the merits. If the fourteenth
amendment is found to not protect birthright citizenship, then the President
actually does have the power to limit it by executive order. Nearly all
immigration functions fall under the executive branch, unless Congress chooses
to legislate on the issue -- on this particular issue I can't recall a
specific law that addresses it and I suspect that given current leanings in
the senate at least it would be very difficult to pass such a law.

------
Kazooie_Bird
Great move to deter anchor babies!

------
erpaa
Very few countries have such right. In tightly-packed area of tiny countries
of Europe such a birthright would have been a total mess. USA is also
different, as it does not even know who and how many citizens it has, so it
frequently counts them up in "census", whatever it means and how the hell it
is even executed.

